# December Storm:



## clu? (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey Y'all,
Trying to plan my skiing exploits this week. How is looking around the state? Any folks in Steamboat, Gunnison, or Alamosa have any pics or reports on BC conditions?


----------



## Fry (Jun 12, 2010)

Steamboat is getting hammered. Heavy and wet.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

BC around Monarch is heavy, wet and dangerous. If you get on something steep enough to ski, you're gambling on an avalanche. Many funky layers out there. I'd look into riding a lift or going for a tour until things settle down a bit.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

caseybailey said:


> BC around Monarch is heavy, wet and dangerous. If you get on something steep enough to ski, you're gambling on an avalanche. Many funky layers out there. I'd look into riding a lift or going for a tour until things settle down a bit.


Good advice. Word is the storm came in light last Wed., Thurs., then the storm fell as 11% moisture Friday into Saturday, then Sunday's snow was a saturated 12%....Today it was falling as mostly graupel in the morning and turned to colder wind driven flakes this afternoon...many funky layers to say the least. It should make for a good base though if we (and mother nature) give it a couple of mild weeks before loading again...otherwise the bc is going to be touchy for awhile.


----------

